# Topics > Projects >  AquaTop display, Yasushi Matoba and a team of researchers, University of Electro-Communications, Koike Laboratory @ UEC Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Koike Laboratory, University of Electro-Communications, Tokyo, Japan - vogue.is.uec.ac.jp

Home Page - sngymn.github.io/aquatopdisplay

youtube.com/yasumato

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 13, 2013




> AquaTop display is a projection system that uses white water as a screen surface. This system allows the user's limbs to freely move through, under and over the projection surface. Using the unique characteristics of fluid, we propose new interactions methods specific to the projection medium, water. Our system uses a depth camera to detect input on and over the water surface to allow for interactions such as protruding fingers out from under the water surface and scooping up the water with both hands. This type of interaction is not capable with current impenetrable, rigid body, flat surfaces. For example, by floating one's limbs on the water surface, it is also possible to fuse one's body with the displayed objects for further augmented interaction by 'becoming one' with the screen.

----------


## Airicist

AquaTop display

Published on Mar 15, 2013




> AquaTop Display is a projection system that uses white water as a screen surface. This system allows the user's limbs to freely move through, under and over the projection surface. Using the unique characteristics of fluid, we propose new interactions methods specific to the projection medium, water. Our system uses a depth camera to detect input on and over the water surface to allow for interactions such as protruding fingers out from under the water surface and scooping up the water with both hands. This type of interaction is not capable with current impenetrable, rigid body, flat surfaces. For example, by floating one's limbs on the water surface, it is also possible to fuse one's body with the displayed objects for further augmented interaction by 'becoming one' with the screen.

----------


## Airicist

AquaTop display is a touchscreen display for your bath

Published on Oct 31, 2013

----------

